
Kafka Streams - ecesena
http://docs.confluent.io/3.0.0/streams/
======
vubuntu
How does this compare with Storm? So Storm is not needed anymore ?

~~~
guan
I would also be interested in how it compares to Apache Samza, since that
Samza is also closely associated with Kafka.

